# help with my rotala rotundifolia.



## ericnoel (Jul 14, 2009)

why is it the growth of this plant is crawling? what would i need to do?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. 

We need more info then that.

Your plant could be growing slowly for any number of reasons.

What is your lighting situation? Do you add CO2? What are your nutrient levels? NO3, PO4, K, Ca/Mg levels? What is your trace element dosing schedule? Tank temperature? How long have you had the plant in your tank in those conditions? Any growth defects (discolorations, small growing tips, damage, etc...).


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Rotala rotundifolia should be growing pretty fast. All you need is some good lights.


----------

